# Special Operations: America's Secret Soldiers



## Ravage (May 27, 2008)

A glimpse into the world of special operations units as they 
work in the field, including US Army Special Forces in Afghanistan (ODA 342)
and Navy SEALs in training.

File size: 367 MBs
Docu length: 00:46:47 hrs

You can dowload it HERE, or if you like torrents go HERE

some pix of ODA 342 from Afghanistan:














note: some IPs may have difficulties with the NY server...


----------

